# Toshiba Satellite won't connect to the internet



## ebbytom11 (Dec 4, 2009)

My laptop computer has stopped connecting wirelessly to the internet. It recognizes my home network, and shows that it has a limited connectivity. It won't let me get on the internet unless I wire my computer to the modem. I have tried uninstalling my Norton, thinking that maybe it was a firewall issue, and it did not help. I have tried restoring my computer to a previous date when it was working fine, and of course when I called Toshiba, I found out that my warranty expired 5 days ago. I have no idea what to do next, if you could help at all I would greatly appreciate any ideas. Thank you for your time, and here are the details of my computer and modem.
I am located in the United States, and have a Toshiba Satellite L305D-S5934 model# PSL C8U-03701Q laptop. My ISP is through AT&T, and I am not sure on my upstream/downstream speed of my connection. My modem is a gateway 2wire model number 3800HGV-B. I am currently connected by a wire, but I need to be wireless. My wireless network encryption is WPA - Personal, encryption type TKIP. I am using windows 7 on my computer, and I use google chrome as my internet browser. I ran the CMD that you asked for on a previous thread, and here are the results:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Mr. Eberline>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Eberline-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-D2-5F-00-8F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7460:2406:4608:c4a8%13(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.196.168(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352330962
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-02-B2-B0-00-1E-33-B4-5E-0C

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-33-B4-5E-0C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3cfc:8d9b:d485:2950%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.79(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 05, 2010 3:59:54 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 06, 2010 3:59:54 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 167779891
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-02-B2-B0-00-1E-33-B4-5E-0C

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{7103E4B3-4EDA-4504-9F9A-86667F959D9F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.gateway.2wire.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 8:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Mr. Eberline>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.79] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
EBERLINE-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
EBERLINE-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [169.254.196.168] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
EBERLINE-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
EBERLINE-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Users\Mr. Eberline>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [98.137.149.56] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 98.137.149.56: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=54
Reply from 98.137.149.56: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=54
Reply from 98.137.149.56: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=54
Reply from 98.137.149.56: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 98.137.149.56:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 80ms, Maximum = 92ms, Average = 83ms

C:\Users\Mr. Eberline>PING 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=239
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=239
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=239
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=79ms TTL=239

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 64ms, Maximum = 79ms, Average = 70ms

C:\Users\Mr. Eberline>

Thanks again, let me know if you can help.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

First thing I would try is to update the wireless and audio drivers. I know it sounds strange to update audio drivers for a wireless problem, but there have been problems on Toshiba's that the audio driver caused the wireless to stop working, lol.

I would also see if you can connect to another wireless network, hotel's, coffee shops, even alot of fast food places offer free wi-fi these days. See if you can connect to them.

If these don't work, then unhook the wire so that the computer is only using the wireless connection. Then right click on the network icon that is near the clock, and select Troubleshoot Problems. Let that go through and try to repair the connection. This usually resets some of the Windows networking that can get corrupted.


----------



## Pistachio (Dec 13, 2009)

ebbytom11...let me ask first...did your computer come with windows 7 installed or did you download, or did you do the install ?? Toshiba has known problems with the installation of Windows 7, and looses many drivers. Also, Toshiba likes the Linksy's, by Cisco, N Ultra Range Plus for wireless.


----------



## Pistachio (Dec 13, 2009)

ebbytom11...let me ask first...did your computer come with windows 7 installed or did you download, or did you do the install ?? Toshiba has known problems with the installation of Windows 7, and looses many drivers.If you want to get back to the newnsee, do an "out-of-box"restoration with the factory cd that came with youe computer. If you are around to much metal, that will cause a problem as well. We live in an old warehouse, took me for ever to figure that one out !!! Also, Toshiba likes the Linksy's, by Cisco, N Ultra Range Plus for wireless. No that isn't a punch+ for Cisco...it's just the best.Make sure the wireless is enabled in the bios of your computer, then run a computer diognistin from the Start to All Programs to Utilities, then Diognostic Tools, or clikk the Dipgnostic Tools tab.Select the drivers you want to test by clicking the box to the left of the device. It will tell you if there is a driver provlem.I hope I said something to be helpful.


----------



## neighborette2 (Dec 17, 2010)

Are you sure you didn't disable the wireless by hitting the fn button and f8? It may be different buttons on your toshiba. The other thing that can disable it is a virus. I recomend checking to be sure you didn't disable it by hitting a button by accident. If that doesn't work then check for viruses with more than one antivirus software. I actually had a virus that did that to my wireless and it took a while to figure it out.


----------

